# Natural Balance adds PEA protein



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

that stinks! luckily you read the ingredients though..now what??


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

The funny thing was my daughter noticed that it said PEA protein at the bottom of the bag. I don't know what I am going to do now. I went over to the pet supply and asked if they had any of the older bags and they did not. After, I got all of the allergy results back I switched up her diet and instantly her stomach issues improved. I had her on the Limited Ingredient in the morning and noon and then raw at dinner. I went over to the pet supply today to see if they might have any older bags of the food around and they did not. I may just have to go totally raw. There is not another dry food that she can eat.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you researched Earthborn at all? It doesn't have pea protein, but I'm not sure if I'm helping matters, or making matters worse with this suggestion, as I'm not sure what other ingredients your dog is allergic to? This food was discussed at my specialty dog food store, when the topic of food allergies came up one day, as Earthborn Adult Advantage is the only food some clients can use, because it doesn't contain pea protein. Other Earthborn varieties do contain peas. Hope this helps.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Blondie said:


> Have you researched Earthborn at all? It doesn't have pea protein, but I'm not sure if I'm helping matters, or making matters worse with this suggestion, as I'm not sure what other ingredients your dog is allergic to? This food was discussed at my specialty dog food store, when the topic of food allergies came up one day, as Earthborn Adult Advantage is the only food some clients can use, because it doesn't contain pea protein. Other Earthborn varieties do contain peas. Hope this helps.


i would also call the company and ask why they changed ingredients?? sorry i see you already did contact them


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I just checked out the Earthborn and all 3 of their grain free do contain PEA protein. Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What are her requirements... grain free with no peas? Anything else?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Natures Variety Rabbit grain free doesn't have pea ingredients (unless I'm missing it), although their other grain frees do. Instinct: Rabbit Meal Formula: Grain-Free Kibble for Dogs | Nature's Variety


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

wondering if it has to be grain free?? Precise Holistic does not have peas. ***also...Solid Gold Barking at the Moon. NO Peas


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many grain inclusive foods do not have peas, however in grain free it is very common.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

solid gold barking at the moon is grain free and no peas


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Oakleysmommy for checking out both brands. The Solid Gold has fish, which Ruby is sensitive to and the Precise has rice and oats which she is allergic to.

Anything with fish in it gives her the runs. I can't even give her fish oil. She is highly allergic to duck and lamb, rice, oats, barley, pea and soy. So this really limits the food in her diet. I just bought a small bag of the Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Chicken. In the past, anything with chicken in it gave her the runs, so I will start off slowly. This one does not have the pea protein in it yet. She gets the dry in the morning and afternoon and then at dinner she gets a Nature's Variety raw patty. After making the switch last year she has done so well. Before we knew what was upsetting her stomach she would poop at least 10 times a day and vomit at least 3 times a week. You have no idea what I have gone through with her. I would come home from doing errands and the minute I walked into the house I could smell the foul scent of the runs. It would take me another hour to get it cleaned out of the rug. Her tail feathers would be coated with it. I finally had to get that area trimmed up and she looked ridiculous without her feathers. Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

vrmueller said:


> I just checked out the Earthborn and all 3 of their grain free do contain PEA protein. Thanks anyway!!


Oops sorry, I must have been thinking of something else. So many foods, so little time!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Finding a good fit for Ruby might be a raw diet after all you've been through with ingredients and such. Bravo brand is a bit expensive, but is ready to serve if you're interested in something that's ready to serve. I know a woman who swears by it and her five year old golden has never been sick.


----------

